# Just heard on the radio...



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

our 13, 33 and 36 (or whatever they are) and Jack to Jersey for their 10th.

Then we are trying to trade our 10th and "a player" to Minnesota for their 3rd pick.

WOW!!!! If KP pulls that off... wow!!!!!! Very good. But who would Minny want from us to make that work?!?! I don't really think this is gonna happen but a great rumor!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

This just a rumor? Or is the NJ trade a done deal?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

My balls... but that would be great and insane if it did happen. I'd throw in my left testicle just to make it work, which is actually causing me some minor discomfort right now.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

World B. Free said:


> our 13, 33 and 36 (or whatever they are) and Jack to Jersey for their 10th.
> 
> Then we are trying to trade our 10th and "a player" to Minnesota for their 3rd pick.
> 
> WOW!!!! If KP pulls that off... wow!!!!!! Very good. But who would Minny want from us to make that work?!?! I don't really think this is gonna happen but a great rumor!


Interesting rumor here. 13, 33, 26 for the 10th, the 10th plus Webster (?) (and I'm adding) the 27th for the 3rd?

I don't think thats likely, but if KP pulls that off, I suggest we vote him in as President in the elections this year.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> I'd throw in my left testicle just to make it work, which is actually causing me some minor discomfort right now.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Who's Seattle interested in Westbrook, Bayless, Mayo, Gordon?

Crap this is just getting insanely fantastic!

We could be adding three potential stars to this team this season.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Holy hell...this would shake up the whole draft! Wonder if Beasley will be available with the third pick with Miami supposedly uninterested, or if they will pick him and trade for more "value".


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Thanks for sharing.


lol I knew you'd listen.


----------



## GoBlazersGo (May 21, 2008)

Please let it be Mayo!

Roy, Oden, Aldridge, Mayo and Fernandez would be an unbelievable combination. Add in guys like Blake, Przybilla and either Webster or Outlaw (assuming one of them would be included in a trade) and we'd have one hell of a rotation.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I like the first part, but doubt I'd like who we'd have to give for the next step.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

GoBlazersGo said:


> Please let it be Mayo!
> 
> Roy, Oden, Aldridge, Mayo and Fernandez would be an unbelievable combination. Add in guys like Blake, Przybilla and either Webster or Outlaw (assuming one of them would be included in a trade) and we'd have one hell of a rotation.


Give me Roy, Oden, Aldridge, Rudy, Joel, Blake, rights to Koppenen and give away the rest of the team to get Mayo or Beasley.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

GoBlazersGo said:


> Please let it be Mayo!
> 
> Roy, Oden, Aldridge, Mayo and Fernandez would be an unbelievable combination. Add in guys like Blake, Przybilla and either Webster or Outlaw (assuming one of them would be included in a trade) and we'd have one hell of a rotation.


It's gotta be Westbrook.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Give me Roy, Oden, Aldridge, Rudy, Joel, Blake, rights to Koppenen and give away the rest of the team to get Mayo or Beasley.


Travis is already better than anyone in this draft will ever be, so I do not share your generosity.


----------



## GoBlazersGo (May 21, 2008)

Fork said:


> It's gotta be Westbrook.


If Pritchard is somehow able to trade up to #3 (for some combination of relatively marginal assets) and ends up taking Westbrook, he should be ****-canned on the spot.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Travis is already better than anyone in this draft will ever be, so I do not share your generosity.


That's why he was a backup the whole year? I see... Travis better than Beasley, Rose, or Mayo? Put the kool-aid down man.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

GoBlazersGo said:


> If Pritchard is somehow able to trade up to #3 (for some combination of relatively marginal assets) and ends up taking Westbrook, he should be ****-canned on the spot.


Kind of like what people were saying about Brandon Roy 2 years ago?

Westbrook is evidently at the top of our list. If we pick him 3rd, that's fine.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

MARIS61 said:


> Travis is already better than anyone in this draft will ever be, so I do not share your generosity.


Are you serious? You think that Travis, as he is right now, is better then anyone in this draft will ever be?!??!? Wow lol


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

KP might be eying Westbrook up there because Seattle might take him at 4? IDK. That is too high for him, imo. We will see. I trust him no matter what.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Target---->acquire.

If the guy you have evaluated as best in the draft is available, you take him. Isn't it safe to say, if you think a certain player is the best player in the draft, you would take him with the #1 if you had it? Then why would you worry about where you snagged the player you want. Who cares if others say it is a reach. It is your targeted player.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Travis is already better than anyone in this draft will ever be, so I do not share your generosity.


You really really REALLY gotta take the blinders off man. Travis ain't that good.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Fork said:


> It's gotta be Westbrook.


Westbrook is a great guy and will be a very good player, but I have a hard time seeing KP moving up to three for Westbrook. Maybe take Mayo at three and then trade back down to five for value, or keep Mayo . . . 

. . . or hopefully trade up for Beasley with Miami. Call Charles and tell him to get D-Wade on the line. Tell him Portland has his boy.

If it is Westbrook at three, then I will still give KP the benefit of the doubt. He hasn't been wrong yet.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

World B. Free said:


> our 13, 33 and 36 (or whatever they are) and Jack to Jersey for their 10th.
> 
> Then we are trying to trade our 10th and "a player" to Minnesota for their 3rd pick.
> 
> WOW!!!! If KP pulls that off... wow!!!!!! Very good. But who would Minny want from us to make that work?!?! I don't really think this is gonna happen but a great rumor!


Where did you hear this?


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

GoBlazersGo said:


> If Pritchard is somehow able to trade up to #3 (for some combination of relatively marginal assets) and ends up taking Westbrook, he should be ****-canned on the spot.


Amen.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Travis is already better than anyone in this draft will ever be, so I do not share your generosity.


:lol:


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

I just checked 6 sites that are very good at keeping all rumors & trades updated and this one is not even mentioned.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

GoBlazersGo said:


> If Pritchard is somehow able to trade up to #3 (for some combination of relatively marginal assets) and ends up taking Westbrook, he should be ****-canned on the spot.


THANK you for a dose of realism! Westbrook is not a clearly better prospect than ANYBODY who will be available at #10. He is not CLEARLY the second best guard in the draft - either PG or SG. NOW, I might do the proposed deal for the #2.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> Amen.


How many drafts have the best player not been what the public and media thought it would be? Why the hell do you presume to have more knowledge about player evaluation than KP who has a proven track record? Top it off with the "He should be canned"? I hate to break it to you, but every GM is going to make a mistake. Should they get canned even if they make a single mistake? No. So lay off the drama BS, and get real.


----------



## Dessakill (Jun 24, 2007)

I love how the dude who started this hasn't made a single appearance in the thread again and everyone is goin ape****.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> THANK you for a dose of realism! Westbrook is not a clearly better prospect than ANYBODY who will be available at #10. He is not CLEARLY the second best guard in the draft - either PG or SG. NOW, I might do the proposed deal for the #2.


Westbrook is a much better prospect than pretty much anyone we coulud get at 10.

edit - unless people slip (like Bayless, Gordon)... so i suppose this is all speculation and we are going off mock drafts?


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

If pritchard gets a higher draft pick I hope he pulls a deal like we did with Roy and draft someone he knows will blow up an arranged deal between 2 other teams, so we can hold them both over the fire to get what we want.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Kind of like what people were saying about Brandon Roy 2 years ago?


The Blazers didn't use their fourth pick on him. They didn't have to, so they didn't. Using a third pick on Westbrook would be an odd choice.



> Westbrook is evidently at the top of our list. If we pick him 3rd, that's fine.


Westbrook is first OF THE PEOPLE THEY WORKED OUT. Most of the top prospects (Rose, Beasely, Mayo) didn't work out for the Blazers.

IF somethow we got our hands on the #3, taking Mayo would be incredible. I seriously doubt that this whole thread amounts to anything, of course.

Ed O.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Dessakill said:


> I love how the dude who started this hasn't made a single appearance in the thread again and everyone is goin ape****.


Sorry, I have a job and I am at work... working. I don't sit at my keyboard and press refresh every 5 seconds.

I heard this on 1080 this morning. 10 minutes before I posted this.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

David Thorpe on NBA Dish this morning ranked the guards: 

1: Westbrook/Gordon
3: Bayless
4: Mayo

Interesting.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Ed O said:


> The Blazers didn't use their fourth pick on him. They didn't have to, so they didn't. Using a third pick on Westbrook would be an odd choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I doubt it too... but it is a pretty cool thought! KP has done this type of magic before!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> If pritchard gets a higher draft pick I hope he pulls a deal like we did with Roy and draft someone he knows will blow up an arranged deal between 2 other teams, so we can hold them both over the fire to get what we want.


agree


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> Westbrook is a much better prospect than pretty much anyone we coulud get at 10.
> 
> edit - unless people slip (like Bayless, Gordon)... so i suppose this is all speculation and we are going off mock drafts?


You must be a UCLA alum. I haven't seen a single mock draft or player evaluation that would put Westbrook at #3.

Chad Ford has him going behind Mayo and Gordon, WAY ahead of #10 at #7. I've seen him as low as #14. For a consensus 13 mock drafts go to http://www.nba.com/draft2008/board/mock.html. One has him AT #10 a couple of others at #11.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

World B. Free said:


> Sorry, I have a job and I am at work... working. I don't sit at my keyboard and press refresh every 5 seconds.
> 
> I heard this on 1080 this morning. 10 minutes before I posted this.


pfft..work. overrated.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

sasaint said:


> You must be a UCLA alum. I haven't seen a single mock draft or player evaluation that would put Westbrook at #3.
> 
> Chad Ford has him going behind Mayo and Gordon, WAY ahead of #10 at #7. I've seen him as low as #14. For a consensus 13 mock drafts go to http://www.nba.com/draft2008/board/mock.html. One has him AT #10 a couple of others at #11.



Yes and so what? Dwayne Wade went #5. Brandon Roy even later. Chris Paul went late too. It can be argued that each was the best player in the draft that year. With Wade it is hard, because of Lebron, but Wade does have a ring. Anyhow, the point is made. The writers are often, flat wrong.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I heard this on the radio as well.

Katie and Kenny were talking about a NY trade as well that would send us Lee and the #6 for #13, #27 and Blake OR Jack.

Personally, I'd love to come away with David Lee and one of the point guards with the 6th pick.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

sasaint said:


> You must be a UCLA alum. I haven't seen a single mock draft or player evaluation that would put Westbrook at #3.
> 
> Chad Ford has him going behind Mayo and Gordon, WAY ahead of #10 at #7. I've seen him as low as #14. For a consensus 13 mock drafts go to http://www.nba.com/draft2008/board/mock.html. One has him AT #10 a couple of others at #11.


What does that have to do with anything? I said that Westbrook was better than anyone we could get at 10.



> I haven't seen a single mock draft or player evaluation that would put Westbrook at #3.





Reep said:


> David Thorpe on NBA Dish this morning ranked the guards:
> 
> 1: Westbrook/Gordon
> 3: Bayless
> ...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If we got the #6... I wonder what we could get for Outlaw and the #6.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> That's why he was a backup the whole year?


He was a backup because Nate is a moron.

He is the most coveted Blazer in trade talks because other teams aren't stupid.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

What about the trade with NY, and then trade their pick + Lee + someone (maybe another pick, I've lost count as to what we traded or didn't trade in this mythical trade scenario) to the Heat or Wolves?

Ok, thats kinda a pipe dreams pipe dream.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Yes and so what? Dwayne Wade went #5. Brandon Roy even later. Chris Paul went late too. It can be argued that each was the best player in the draft that year. With Wade it is hard, because of Lebron, but Wade does have a ring. Anyhow, the point is made. The writers are often, flat wrong.


Not only can writers be wrong, but GMs, too. We're not talking about how the guy will turn out. We're talking about projections where he will be drafted. Not hindsight. Predictions. Your argument is based on hindsight. There are cases like that in every draft in every sport. In fact you are making my point for me: the odds are that whoever is taken at #3 will not turn out any better than the guy taken at #10.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> He was a backup because Nate is a moron.
> 
> He is the most coveted Blazer in trade talks because other teams aren't stupid.


He's the most coveted Blazer in trade talks because the team isn't trading the 4 guys who are significantly better than Outlaw.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Not only can writers be wrong, but GMs, too. We're not talking about how the guy will turn out. *We're talking about projections where he will be drafted*. Not hindsight. Predictions. Your argument is based on hindsight. There are cases like that in every draft in every sport. In fact you are making my point for me: the odds are that whoever is taken at #3 will not turn out any better than the guy taken at #10.


There have been plenty of projections that Westbrook will go #4.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

sasaint said:


> Not only can writers be wrong, but GMs, too. We're not talking about how the guy will turn out. We're talking about projections where he will be drafted. Not hindsight. Predictions. Your argument is based on hindsight. There are cases like that in every draft in every sport. In fact you are making my point for me: the odds are that whoever is taken at #3 will not turn out any better than the guy taken at #10.



Yes, but you know what? KP's track record is much better than the writers. Can you say anything to dispute that KP's track record on draft picks is not better than the writers?


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Just heard it again on the radio. Saying we are trying to get Mayo with the 3rd pick.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

hasoos said:


> How many drafts have the best player not been what the public and media thought it would be? Why the hell do you presume to have more knowledge about player evaluation than KP who has a proven track record? Top it off with the "He should be canned"? I hate to break it to you, but every GM is going to make a mistake. Should they get canned even if they make a single mistake? No. So lay off the drama BS, and get real.


My goodness, you're sure an angry person. Try loosening your bullets a little there, sheriff. Life is not all as gloomy as you think.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I heard this on the radio as well.
> 
> Katie and Kenny were talking about a NY trade as well that would send us Lee and the #6 for #13, #27 and Blake OR Jack.
> 
> Personally, I'd love to come away with David Lee and one of the point guards with the 6th pick.


There is NO WAY that NY would do this trade with the #6 pick. They would maybe do it without. But we are NOT getting Lee and #6 for Jack and #13. That is basically saying Jack is WAAYYYYY better then Lee. Which is not the case. Lee is 5 times as good as Jack.

It would be Lee for Jack and #13 and #27


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> My goodness, you're sure an angry person. Try loosening your bullets a little there, sheriff. Life is not all as gloomy as you think.



Well why shouldn't it make any Blazer fan angry you mention firing KP for one mistake? I don't know about you but that kind of talk does make me pissed. He has done a lot of good for this franchise, and deserves better than that. :eek8:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Just heard it again on the radio. Saying we are trying to get Mayo with the 3rd pick.


If we got the #3 pick and got Mayo, good lord, KP would bea ****ING GENIOUS. He played Mayo off like nothin', said the perfect thing to make teams think we have no interest (and fans also).

I would love Mayo on our team. He wants to play a PG. He won't be a true PG, but would work with Roy. He is a great team player and a very strong defender with good size. Sign me up!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> The Blazers didn't use their fourth pick on him. They didn't have to, so they didn't. Using a third pick on Westbrook would be an odd choice.
> 
> Ed O.


We had the 4th pick in that draft. Some people suggested that we take Roy with that 4th pick. Many others freaked, saying that was way too high to take him. As it turns out, he probably should have gone 1st overall.

It's pretty similar in my opinion.

Westbrook 3rd isn't that odd if you believe that he's better than Mayo...that's really the only question in my book. And since I do rate him better than Mayo, I don't think it's odd at all.

Besides, I think there's a solid chance that Seattle takes Westbrook 4th, so how much of a reach is it really? The 3rd pick would be the 1st pick available that would get us the guy we want.



Ed O said:


> Westbrook is first OF THE PEOPLE THEY WORKED OUT. Most of the top prospects (Rose, Beasely, Mayo) didn't work out for the Blazers.
> 
> IF somethow we got our hands on the #3, taking Mayo would be incredible. I seriously doubt that this whole thread amounts to anything, of course.


The scouts have seen plenty of all of these guys. I'm sure Beasley and Rose rate as the top 2 prospects in their eyes, but I'm not sure that Mayo is higher than Westbrook. Since Rose and Beasley are basically unattainable (for what we would give up at least) that makes Westbrook the best player available at 3. 

I agree that none of this is likely to happen.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

If we could get the 3rd pick. Does anyone think we could trade the 3rd, 27th & a player for the #1 pick to take Rose?


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> If we could get the 3rd pick. Does anyone think we could trade the 3rd, 27th & a player for the #1 pick to take Rose?


Sounds awesome... but I think Chicago is sold on Rose too much.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> If we could get the 3rd pick. Does anyone think we could trade the 3rd, 27th & a player for the #1 pick to take Rose?


I'm sure we COULD. But that player would have to be Roy, LMA, or Oden. Not worth it, IMO.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Reep said:


> David Thorpe on NBA Dish this morning ranked the guards:
> 
> 1: Westbrook/Gordon
> 3: Bayless
> ...


If he seriously thinks that he is an idiot. Reverse those around and you probably have the correct order. Mayo and Bayless would have been top 10 picks in the last draft. Westbrook is still super raw and has a long way to go skillwise. Also Eric Gordon needs to improve his handle, he is going to struggle to create his own shot off the bounce (a must for undersized combo guards) until he does.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Dan said:


> He's the most coveted Blazer in trade talks because the team isn't trading the 4 guys who are significantly better than Outlaw.


Who are these "4" and in what way(s) do you feel they are "significantly" better? :thinking2:


----------



## BlazersFan87 (Dec 22, 2007)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> If we could get the 3rd pick. Does anyone think we could trade the 3rd, 27th & a player for the #1 pick to take Rose?


I would go crazy if something like that happened! The chances are so slim though I'm not going to reserve my padded room just yet.


----------



## GoBlazersGo (May 21, 2008)

Fork said:


> Westbrook 3rd isn't that odd if you believe that he's better than Mayo...that's really the only question in my book. And since I do rate him better than Mayo, I don't think it's odd at all.


Well, I hate to say "You're wrong," but... well, you're wrong! I'd LOVE to hear why you think Westbrook's a better player/prospect than O.J. Mayo.

This should be fun... to laugh at.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> Travis is already better than anyone in this draft will ever be, so I do not share your generosity.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

> Originally posted by *sasaint*
> You must be a UCLA alum. I haven't seen a single mock draft or player evaluation that would put Westbrook at #3.
> 
> Chad Ford has him going behind Mayo and Gordon, WAY ahead of #10 at #7. I've seen him as low as #14. For a consensus 13 mock drafts go to http://www.nba.com/draft2008/board/mock.html. One has him AT #10 a couple of others at #11.





MrJayremmie said:


> What does that have to do with anything? I said that Westbrook was better than anyone we could get at 10.


 What it has to do with is this: Westbrook isn't better than anybody who might go at #10; HE is about a #10 pick, HIMSELF.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

B_&_B said:


> If we got the #6... I wonder what we could get for Outlaw and the #6.


I think you'd have a deal with Minny for their #3.

Why not? I'm a homer, but with that noted - they'd be crazy not to tak Travis + #6. They NEED "players" and Travis is exciting and a hustler.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Well why shouldn't it make any Blazer fan angry you mention firing KP for one mistake? I don't know about you but that kind of talk does make me pissed. He has done a lot of good for this franchise, and deserves better than that. :eek8:


That's cool. And I actually only agreed tongue in cheek. I think KP is one of the finest GM's in the last 20 years.


----------

